# Skin Problems



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Okay I have some serious acne scars and pore enlargement goin on here. 

I'm thinking about getting microderm abrasion (is that supposed to be two words?) but some people have said that it can actually mess up your skin more.

I'm at a loss for what to do.

Ugh. I'm so mad at myself. My skin used to be so healthy and good looking when I was younger but I didn't take care of it. I'm only 20, my skin isn't supposed to look like crap for another 25 years. Ugh.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Sad Robot said:


> Okay I have some serious acne scars and pore enlargement goin on here.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting microderm abrasion (is that supposed to be two words?) but some people have said that it can actually mess up your skin more.
> 
> ...


I have trouble with my skin. 
You should go see an dermatologist. I went to my GP and he referred me to one. They sort you out  My skin isn't perfect but it's so much better now. 
But whatever treatment you have you have to keep going with it. My treatment took like 6 months to have an effect. You have to be persistant but it's worth it.
And don't listen to what other people say. Listen to what the dermatologist says  They know best


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

My skin sucks. But, so far I've been too lazy to see a dermatologist. :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've found that applying corn starch before going to bed fixes most skin problems.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

I would advice you to go with a subtler thing (like peeling) and if it doesnt work then go for the microderm abrasion.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Forgot to add: my dermatoligist said that skin products other than ones dermatologists prescribe to you can have long term damage on your skin, even big named brands. So It's best to go see a dermatologist.


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

Few things

1) honey + cinnaomon mask. (mostly honey. organic honey works best, and make sure you use real cinnamon. if you don't have cinnamon, honey alone works well too.) Keep it on overnight if you have to. Keep it on as long as you could. It softens, helps with healing, takes away some redness.. doesn't dry.. too bad it's sticky though. Reapply every... so often. But eh, I find it to help a lot! 

2) I think Omega 3 supplements help.

3) Rosehip oil I hear is great for scars and healing. But you have to be careful with it, because some have reported it to clog pores of skin prone to breakout. Works better for people with dry skin > oily, but still good.

4) Home Remedies for Acne (i found this on google)
"Since many common kitchen ingredients do have medicinal qualities, perhaps some people will have success using home remedies to treat acne. Keep in mind, though, that over-the-counter and prescription strength acne treatments feature only small amounts of the natural ingredients. Most have long and complicated lists of ingredients that have been formulated through years of scientific research.

Still, as long as you are not allergic to any of the ingredients, you have nothing to lose by trying. Here is a partial list of recommended home remedies for acne:

Honey and Cinnamon: Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder. Apply the paste to the face each night at bedtime.
Toothpaste: Simply apply a dab of mint toothpaste over existing pimples and allow to dry overnight. Do not use gel.
Orange Peel: Mix pounded orange peel with water, and rub the mixture directly on the acne.
Lemon Juice: Lemon juice can be applied directly on the blemishes.
Lemon and Rose Water: Mix equal parts lemon juice and rose water and rub the mixture directly on the skin.
Mint: Rub mint juice over the skin.
Witch Hazel: Mix witch hazel with water. Apply mixture with a cloth or cotton ball over the entire face.
Cinnamon and Lemon: Mix equal parts cinnamon powder and lemon juice. Apply the mixture directly on pimples.
Cinnamon and Milk: Mix cinnamon powder with milk, and rub on affected areas.
Garlic: Peel garlic cloves and rub over the skin.
Aloe Vera: Rub aloe vera juice directly over affected skin.
Cucumber: Grind cucumber to a paste and apply over entire face. Rinse after 30 minutes."

^ I've only tried the honey, aloe, & toothpaste. And lemon peel once. See what works for you, I think everybody's skin is different.

I like the honey. I lick the leftovers. :tongue:

//EDIT: I'm just putting these ideas out there, but you could find more thorough instructions/information online about each method.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

If I tried the garlic one, I'd lick the leftovers. 

<3 garlic!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's best to fix the skin from the inside not the outside, took a closer look at your diet and do some research on the foods you eat. Some foods can be surprisingly bad for you! Nutrient deficiency in combination with not drinking enough water are the usual causes in my experience.
Getting too much of a particular nutrient can leech/effect the absorption of other nutrients as well. I've fixed many a problem by changing my diet 
S.x


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

How is your diet? What is your current skin regime & the products you are using?


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree 100% with Holly. Unless someone here is a specialist/doctor, I'd recommend seeing a dermatologist first. A lot of advice could end up being harmful. I'd go with trusting a professional doctor.

Many people had advised exfoliants for my issue. Luckily I went to see the dermatologist first because he told me straight up that exfoliants would make my problem worse, even if it seemed to make sense to use exfoliants. That's why they're professionals :happy: The dermatologist told me about simple products I could apply and procedures I could easily get done at a spa, nothing extra special, but it helped a lot. No pills, nothing dangerous, nothing expensive, just good advice.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

I had a skin disorder caused by a wrong diagnosis by a GP Doctor (UK). Beware of a Psoriasis diagnosis as the treatent is harmful if it is wrong!


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

mmm... always ask for a reputable physician who specializes (GPs have their place, for sure, but psoriasis calls for a specialist). And yes, physicians make mistakes too. But they make mistakes far less often than woefully uninformed individuals randomly guessing prognoses :happy:

If you're gonna do anything that might cause permanent damage, if possible, get a second opinion. I think that goes without saying :laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

moon said:


> How is your diet? What is your current skin regime & the products you are using?


Is 'sad robot' still here??? bump...


----------



## Starflakes (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm still here.

Thanks guys!  I didn't expect to get so much great advice.

Oh and to answer Moon's question:

Diet = junk food
Skin regimine = just wash my face once or twice a day with this Aveeno stuff. I used to use Proactiv which really helped clear up my acne and I keep meaning to buy some more but I keep forgetting to. I also used to use this one mask...I think it was an Avon mask but I can't remember...it made my pores shrink a tiny bit. But yeah now I just wash my face once or twice a day.


----------



## megasparc (Oct 28, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Forgot to add: my dermatoligist said that skin products other than ones dermatologists prescribe to you can have long term damage on your skin, even big named brands. So It's best to go see a dermatologist.


 
Yes, everyone is marketing to their bullshit to the suckers. Hail consumerism. Dermatologist's included.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

I got this salve or wahtever from the doctor that I apply every night, it burns as hell and after I've showered and I dry my face with a towel, loads of skin falls off.


But it looks much better, I've even gotten comments by family/friends like "Hey, your doing something? your sking looks so much better!"
´roud:


----------



## nofronts (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi guys,



> Forgot to add: my dermatoligist said that skin products other than ones dermatologists prescribe to you can have long term damage on your skin, even big named brands. So It's best to go see a dermatologist.


 You know little about how the system work, Most dermatologists have contracts with drug companies to prescribe their products and they are paid 4 it.


The best drug for acne problem is 
*isotretinoinum just google it 
*


----------

